# Trackside Details Catalog and Ordering



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Is there a hobby shop out there that has the Trackside Details catalog and sells the stuff too? I can't find it with any of the sponsors. I need to detail some locos and Ozark doesn't have what I need. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah... *Warrior Run Locomotive Works*. Click *Products* on the top menu. He has photos of all the Trackside Details parts he carries. Clem is a great guy to deal with and I've had nothing but positive experiences with him.


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll second that...


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Dwight and Jack, as always you guys come through. This site rocks.


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Greg, 

Clem is the man. He'll take great care of you. He always has been a pleasure to deal with. 

Mike McCormack 
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------

